

Why Android first? - sciwiz
http://blog.shiftyjelly.com/2013/02/20/why-android-first/

======
NicoJuicy
I think it's easy...

Finally defined guidelines (is a new reason for developping Android-First in
the current, not the history). Iterations / sprints are faster (you don't need
to be accepted by some dominant / censored os guard ) - which for some apps
last 6 months or more! (on Android, it's immediatly) Faster user remarks and
user recommendations, perhaps a user think's of a feature which adds a lot of
value to your product -> more success.

In a later stadium, just convert the fully developed Android version to the
iOS version.

